# skinners puppy food and my puppy has BAD wind and upset tummy



## chloenm (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello
Im new to this site and thought it might be a great way to get some advice from doggy lovers.
My nearly 4 month old pup is suffering from really really bad wind and the stinkiest runny poos. It started when he came off hills science plan and onto skinners puppy field and trial mix. I changed him over very gradually (over two weeks) after being recommended to switch as cheaper but just as good a quality. Has anyone else had this problem with field and trial? Im thinking about changing again but hills science plan is tooooooo expensive and I dont know what to change to any help???? baker and pedigree are so full of rubbish i do not want to even consider them.

Look forward to hearing back

Chloe xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My uncle's lab pup is on Skinners Field and Trial but the adult salmon flavour one. He was put onto it over three and a bit days and has has solid poos consistently through that time. He is a bit windy but it's when he wants to go to the toilet as he holds it in bless him lol!

His poos went sloppy on wet food but he is doing well on the skinners so far. Not sure exactly which one you are feeding when you say field and trial mix?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Does sound as if it could be the food causing the probs!
Not always a good idea to change pups foods quickly - but slowly slowly is the key! 
That said - you can never be too careful with a young pup and maybe worth having a general check up at the vets - (f you have not already been) anyway
DT
x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Agree with DT - may be a chat with the vet. They may be happy to give you a bit of advice over the phone or prefer to see him.

Some can tolerate the run of the mill skinners but others are better on the hypoallergenic field and trial range. Not sure if they do a hypoallergenic puppy tho. For the money, you can get a much better food than Hills in my opinion. Pets at Home Wainwrights for instance, Arden Grange, Fish4dogs etc.

You could put him on a bland diet of fish and rice to sort his tum and then wean him over to the dried of your choice once he is better.
There are quite a few good wet foods available if you want to try him - sometimes they do better on it than kibble, or a bit of each may be.

Hope your little chap is better soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Agree with DT - may be a chat with the vet. They may be happy to give you a bit of advice over the phone or prefer to see him.
> 
> Some can tolerate the run of the mill skinners but others are better on the hypoallergenic field and trial range. Not sure if they do a hypoallergenic puppy tho. For the money, you can get a much better food than Hills in my opinion. Pets at Home Wainwrights for instance, Arden Grange, Fish4dogs etc.
> 
> ...


Agree with mum2heidi agreeing with me
BUT do remember - SOME vets are NOT the best when recommending an actual food, as many do tend to go for what they sell!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Does he get anything else apart from kibble such as treats or chews?

My dog was stinky on Skinners Duck and Rice but then he was on all the dry foods I tried. Fish4Dogs was probably the best of the bunch though but it is a little pricey now. If I had to go back to dry then the F4D working would be my first choice and Skinners Salmon second. 

For the money Skinners is the best but then it has to be said that no matter how much research you do or how much care you take in choosing a food, what's best on paper is not always what is best for the individual. My sisters rescue Cairn for example, struggled with F4D but then came on leaps and bounds on Bakers. I don't speak to my sister much, lol.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Our's is still on Skinners F&T Puppy, as she can't quite manage to eat the bigger kibble yet. As far as I'm aware the F&T puppy is hypoallergenic.

How fast did you change him over?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

the f&t puppy isn`t hypoallergenic, as far as i remember the only hypoallergenic products skinners have are the f&t duck and rice and the salmon and rice as i rand them when my boy was tiny and they told me this back then and sent me out samples.

if it is the food causing it it may be a good idea to try one of the hypoallergenic ones. my boy was the same when i first got him but since being on the f&t duck and rice he`s been great. i` also say get him checked over before trying to change food in case it`s something else causing it


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my bad... Holly's always been on Skinners, but the normal one, till we realised that the ingredients were pretty much the same on the F&T, and was cheaper


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> the f&t puppy isn`t hypoallergenic, as far as i remember the only hypoallergenic products skinners have are the f&t duck and rice and the salmon and rice as i rand them when my boy was tiny and they told me this back then and sent me out samples.


HYpoallergenic can be a really subjective term.

Its wheat-gluten free, which is what triggers a lot of allergies. My 2 have been great on it since I swapped them over but they are on raw/wet as well.

Chloenm, it might be that your dog can't tolerate dry. Have you tried him on some wet? Wainwrights Wet from Pets at Home is a good one as that's hypoallergenic.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> HYpoallergenic can be a really subjective term.
> 
> Its wheat-gluten free, which is what triggers a lot of allergies. My 2 have been great on it since I swapped them over but they are on raw/wet as well.
> 
> Chloenm, it might be that your dog can't tolerate dry. Have you tried him on some wet? Wainwrights Wet from Pets at Home is a good one as that's hypoallergenic.


Funnily enough my uncle's pup can't handle wet yet, give him a small cube in his dinner and his poop is a bit like that of an excited horse who's eaten too much grass


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Funnily enough my uncle's pup can't handle wet yet, give him a small cube in his dinner and his poop is a bit like that of an excited horse who's eaten too much grass


 Lol, isn't it funny how they are all sooooo different!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Lol, isn't it funny how they are all sooooo different!


I know if I was to predict I would have thought he would have had issues on the dry as its salmon and he's only had chicken based dry before, wet food is just quite a lot more simple for their bellies I would have thought.

He will get onto it eventually, trying some again this week I think. They have 4 x boxes of Wainwrights for him in the pantry, Milo and Rupert will be happy boys if he doesn't get on with it :laugh:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

See what the vets says, they will recommend Hills as that's who they sponsor etc...

How long has your pup been on the Skinners F&T puppy? Also how long was he on the Hills for, before you switched him over to Skinners?

Over alternatives to look at would be, Arden Grange, James Well Beloved, Burns.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

If I recall correctly skinners puppy food has a high maize content. Dante went through a 7kg bag of it before I switched him onto something else. So the maize might be what's upsetting your puppy's tum. Skinners isn't a bad food but I'd read the ingredients list as some of their 'flavours' use maize as the filler.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, there's maize in the puppy. Must admit I steer clear of maize. Skinners duck/salmon and rice are about the best they do but unfortunately that's adult food and the protein levels are a lot lower. - Maybe you could feed a bit more of it.......................... I'm not convinced that puppy food is necessary


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Yep, there's maize in the puppy. Must admit I steer clear of maize. Skinners duck/salmon and rice are about the best they do but unfortunately that's adult food and the protein levels are a lot lower. - Maybe you could feed a bit more of it.......................... I'm not convinced that puppy food is necessary


Uncle's pup is on the adult and doing fine so far, he is about 15 weeks old now I think.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Uncle's pup is on the adult and doing fine so far, he is about 15 weeks old now I think.


My two are on the puppy as Roo likes the size of the biscuits, I finally sussed it. Anything too big and he has a strop about!

I can see us having to swap Harvey before he's 1 though, he's getting v.v.big. He weighs more than Roo now, and he's only 17 weeks old.

Love to know what the ruddy hell he's crossed with!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> My two are on the puppy as Roo likes the size of the biscuits, I finally sussed it. Anything too big and he has a strop about!
> 
> I can see us having to swap Harvey before he's 1 though, he's getting v.v.big. He weighs more than Roo now, and he's only 17 weeks old.
> 
> Love to know what the ruddy hell he's crossed with!


Awww bless him! We were going to get Toby a puppy food but talked to a few people and decided as he was a labrador slow growth wouldn't hurt him, he has sky rocketed from 8.5kgs at 13 weeks to 11.5kgs at 15 weeks 

Some brands seem to do higher protein than others as well, I've no idea what the ideal amount of protein would be for a normal adult dog or a puppy, they all seem to vary don't they!

Arden Grange Sensitive (only one we tried) are quite small biscuits, about the size of peas I think, Rupert used to inhale  He gets Fish4Dogs large bite and sort of chews now


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Awww bless him! We were going to get Toby a puppy food but talked to a few people and decided as he was a labrador slow growth wouldn't hurt him, he has sky rocketed from 8.5kgs at 13 weeks to 11.5kgs at 15 weeks
> 
> Some brands seem to do higher protein than others as well, I've no idea what the ideal amount of protein would be for a normal adult dog or a puppy, they all seem to vary don't they!
> 
> Arden Grange Sensitive (only one we tried) are quite small biscuits, about the size of peas I think, Rupert used to inhale  He gets Fish4Dogs large bite and sort of chews now


Well I asked a friend about it, as she owns a pet food shop and she basically said that as he's a small dog the protein levels in puppy wouldn't harm him, and its actually pretty much the same protein level that the Royal Canin adult he would go onto. Skinners F&T puppy is 26 or 27% I forget which, and Royal Canin medium adult is 25%.

When it comes to changing Harvey-doodles over I might get a few samples, see which works.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

My 2 year old GSP was on Skinners F+T Muesli when we got her from the rescue so we carried on with it. She seemed to love eating it but her poo was def runnier than I would have liked it. I changed to raw feeding because I was advised by a behaviourist that the protein level and the maize were making her hyper. It was only after the change that I realised just how runny the poos were before. The dry food also made her wee everywhere and that stopped as soon as the dry food stopped too.


----------

